# Other Pets > Birds >  I also got a bird when I went to the snake show!

## rabernet

And it's all Deborah's and Kara's fault. 

Deborah's because she encouraged me to go for it and didn't tell me "don't do it!" and Kara's because I have fallen head over heels with her lovebird Fiki!

Here's my Lutino peach faced lovebird. Hoping a male, but I'll have him DNA's to make sure (Kara's sending me a link for where I can send off a toenail clipping to find out). 

Don't have a name for him yet, but Kara tells me that Lovebirds name themselves and to give it time! 

I'm calling it a male for now. So here he is!

----------


## broadude

Looks like a little golden nugget!  Have fun! I LOVE my birds.

----------

rabernet (12-06-2009)

----------


## Freakie_frog

Robin I love birds.. I was looking at a wonderful african Gray just today.. They are such wonderful animals to share your life with..

----------

rabernet (12-06-2009)

----------


## joepythons

Cute little guy Robin  :Good Job:

----------

rabernet (12-06-2009)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Deborah's because she encouraged me to go for it and didn't tell me "don't do it!"


 But all I did was to ask you if the place was big enough to have both the snake show and the bird show the same weekend as I thought maybe they made a mistake in their online calendar.  :Confused2:   :Wink:

----------

rabernet (12-06-2009)

----------


## SGExotics

Thats soo cool!

----------

rabernet (12-06-2009)

----------


## ballpythonluvr

That is a very beautiful bird.  I have always wanted one but I don't think it would work with the two cats I have.

----------

rabernet (12-06-2009)

----------


## rabernet

> Looks like a little golden nugget!  Have fun! I LOVE my birds.


I think you just named her for me! I've been calling her Nugget ever since I read your comment! LOL

----------


## rabernet

> That is a very beautiful bird.  I have always wanted one but I don't think it would work with the two cats I have.


I have two kitties too, I'm just very careful with them when I have Nugget out, and they both know very well what NO! means, and back off quickly.

----------


## rabernet

> But all I did was to ask you if the place was big enough to have both the snake show and the bird show the same weekend as I thought maybe they made a mistake in their online calendar.


And THEN you called me to tell me you were going into the bird show first, since I wasn't there, and I had to go in the bird show to find you before I went to the reptile show. "A lovebird and a cage will be less than $100" you said! "Look at the cute lovebirds" you said. "Look, a $15 cage" you said! Nah, not an enabler one bit!

----------


## rabernet

> Robin I love birds.. I was looking at a wonderful african Gray just today.. They are such wonderful animals to share your life with..


She's my first bird ever. When you meet The Feek (Kara's lovie), you can't help but fall in love! 




> Cute little guy Robin


Thanks Joe!




> Thats soo cool!


I think so!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> And THEN you called me to tell me you were going into the bird show first, since I wasn't there, and I had to go in the bird show to find you before I went to the reptile show. "A lovebird and a cage will be less than $100" you said! "Look at the cute lovebirds" you said. "Look, a $15 cage" you said! Nah, not an enabler one bit!


That's what friends are for  :Bolt: 

Admit it you are crazy about her already  :Very Happy:

----------


## HypoPita

> And it's all Deborah's and Kara's fault. 
> 
> Deborah's because she encouraged me to go for it and didn't tell me "don't do it!" and Kara's because I have fallen head over heels with her lovebird Fiki!
> 
> Here's my Lutino peach faced lovebird. Hoping a male, but I'll have him DNA's to make sure (Kara's sending me a link for where I can send off a toenail clipping to find out). 
> 
> Don't have a name for him yet, but Kara tells me that Lovebirds name themselves and to give it time! 
> 
> I'm calling it a male for now. So here he is!


Beautiful! Where'd you get that killer tat on him done?  :ROFL: 





.....I'm sooo not funny... *sigh*

----------


## nwheat

Aww! He's too cute!  :Aww:

----------


## dsirkle

Any yellow creature is beautiful!  :Good Job:

----------


## Boanerges

BEAUTIFUL love bird Robin!!! I will keep my fingers crossed for you that it is a male!!!

----------


## Royal Morphz

Congrats Robin I am not a little bird fan but that one there is a beautiful little Nugget

----------


## rabernet

> Beautiful! Where'd you get that killer tat on him done? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....I'm sooo not funny... *sigh*


I did it myself!!!




> Aww! He's too cute!


Thank you so much!




> Any yellow creature is beautiful!


Thanks Dale - I think so!




> BEAUTIFUL love bird Robin!!! I will keep my fingers crossed for you that it is a male!!!


Well, if "his" mom didn't look just like "him", then it's 100% female (that coloration is sex linked, apparently). And I don't believe mom was a lutino like "him". So, that means, Nugget is a hen! 




> Congrats Robin I am not a little bird fan but that one there is a beautiful little Nugget


You haven't met Fiki (Kara's lovebird) then! Everyone falls in love with The Feek!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## n3m0_

Being your first bird I'm sure you'll establish very quickly how intelligent and affectionate they are. Depending on the bird I've been told they have the emotional complexity and intelligence of a three to five year old child. Goodluck and enjoy the little ball of sunshine! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## blackcrystal22

> I think you just named her for me! I've been calling her Nugget ever since I read your comment! LOL


I'm so glad I read that, I was going to tell you to take that suggestion and name her Nugget. That is the perfect name!

She's adorible!!! I'm so jealous.

----------


## LadyOhh

I had a Lovebird back in the day. They are amazing pets. Loud, but tons of personality. Congrats, Robin!

----------


## rabernet

> I had a Lovebird back in the day. They are amazing pets. Loud, but tons of personality. Congrats, Robin!


Thanks Heather! Somewhere I read during my research, that if you play music softly for them during their developing months, they are trying to imitate the music, and will have a softer "voice" than if they don't have music playing softly for them. I'll let you guys know how that works out! LOL

I left for work today with the tv on softly for her to keep her company! LOL

----------


## rabernet

> Being your first bird I'm sure you'll establish very quickly how intelligent and affectionate they are. Depending on the bird I've been told they have the emotional complexity and intelligence of a three to five year old child. Goodluck and enjoy the little ball of sunshine!


I have read so far that lovebirds have the intelligence of a 2 year old. Does that mean I'll have terrible two's with her the whole time?  :Surprised: 

I keed - actually, there's supposed to be a month or two at around five or six months they they become incorrigible, and if you give an inch they take a mile - so I'm planning ahead for that!




> I'm so glad I read that, I was going to tell you to take that suggestion and name her Nugget. That is the perfect name!
> 
> She's adorible!!! I'm so jealous.


Yeah, I started calling her Nugget, Nug-Nug, Nuggers, not sure if Nugget was going to be my final choice - but I think that it will be!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jyson

Cool bird you got there, Robin. My grandmother use to have a love bird, it was a mean little thing but gorgeous none the less.

----------


## rabernet

> Cool bird you got there, Robin. My grandmother use to have a love bird, it was a mean little thing but gorgeous none the less.


Thanks Jason! I do plan to try to curb any naughty behavior right from the start and have a well mannered little lovie!  :Smile:

----------


## Calift

She/He is beautiful......lovebirds are so pretty- I'm sure you'll have many happy years ahead.  :Very Happy: 


I was just looking at some young Parrotlets today.....and boy are they CUTE! It makes me miss my budgie who died earlier this fall. But it may be time for a new bird?  :Razz:

----------

